# Is anybody else getting sick of.....



## Markinthegarden (Nov 27, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> While this thread has been argumentative - I did not say "never" give a discount! I objected to the "should" in c.c.co. post. I also objected to the reason being the "economy".
> 
> I have offered "discounts" in my long career - but here's the requirements:
> 
> ...


DaVinci, I sure did not mean to be argumentative. I agree with you that discounts, if offered at all, need to be done on our own terms.

I think that what is being disagreed on here is what are the terms or conditions for a discount. Like you, I disagree with ccco's point of view, and I think that his situation must be much different than mine. Perhaps his company is much larger and more established and perhaps he should take the approach that he does.

I agree with what you said about using a discount to get the work when we need it.

But what I think is most important is that we understand the clients request for a discount. The original poster pointed out that he has come to dislike the repeated requests for a discount. There was a time that I might have made a similar comment, but I have come to realize that when clients use phrases like; "tight pockets", "tough economy", stretched budgets" etc., they are just playing the game and all it means to me is that I need to play along. That means to point out how I am offering a good deal. Sometimes it pays to cover this base before it is an issue by discussing it before the proposal is presented. 

One of these days a customer is going to say something to me about how they want a lower price for service or product, and I am just going to tell them "that's a shame cause I am leaving now so I can go work for someone who is willing to pay for what they want.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Lets look at what you said and the only resaon I want to continue this discussion is:

1. I sense some conflict in you post!
2. There are a lot of young guys (gals) on the site that might not understand the different points of view.




Markinthegarden said:


> DaVinci, I sure did not mean to be argumentative. I agree with you that discounts, if offered at all, need to be done on our own terms.


I have not viewed your posts as argumentative in any fashion. The argument was between me and c.c.co. I think we have come to a meeting of the minds - argument over!



Markinthegarden said:


> I think that what is being disagreed on here is what are the terms or conditions for a discount...


:thumbsup: right-on, right-on, right-on! Again, I borrow from Mike Finley "Control your destiny or someone else will".




Markinthegarden said:


> I agree with what you said about using a discount to get the work when we need it....


This is controlling the terms and conditions! :thumbsup: My goal is a win - win. They get what they want (their project done) - I get what I want (fair compensation for my services)! :clap:



Markinthegarden said:


> But what I think is most important is that we understand the clients request for a discount.


What I think is "most important" is to understand my needs, my partners needs, my families needs, my subs and suppliers needs! If I were to believe the client's (I call them a prospect until they sign) needs were most important - they would have me working for free or possibly paying them for the privilege to work for them. Not my cup of tea!



Markinthegarden said:


> The original poster pointed out that he has come to dislike the repeated requests for a discount. There was a time that I might have made a similar comment, but I have come to realize that when clients use phrases like; "tight pockets", "tough economy", stretched budgets" etc., they are just playing the game and all it means to me is that I need to play along.


Here we disagree! I will not "play along". They would not "play along" if I went to them and stated "times are tough - bad economy - tight pockets - I need to charge you 50% more because of all this stuff". You need to know when to walk away - don't just play along. I play no games with them - I don't like them playing games with me.



Markinthegarden said:


> One of these days a customer is going to say something to me about how they want a lower price for service or product, and I am just going to tell them "that's a shame cause I am leaving now so I can go work for someone who is willing to pay for what they want.


That is the goal!:thumbsup: Have "prospects" lined-up waiting weeks, months or years for you and your service. If you don't have prospects waiting - they will control your destiny.

There is no argument here - just good discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGMConstruction (Jul 11, 2008)

WilsonRMDL said:


> almost as bad as customers asking me to use my "discount" at lowes or home depot. They look at me like I'm lying to them when i tell them I dont get any discount.


Just saw this thread, and had to laugh. I wish I had a nickle for every customer that asked about this lol.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a customer a few weeks ago who informed me of what MY shingle prices are because he saw Home Depot have a sale for 20 dollars a bundle. I told him I have no problem ordering from Home Depot for him but once you throw in the delivery and roof top drop it costs about 25 dollars more a square but if you really want to still go that route we can. Remember, a lot of people if not all people think all contractors are starving for work. A lot more people are going to be asking for discounts than they used to.


----------



## Markinthegarden (Nov 27, 2009)

Davinci, Who is Mike Finley, wise words for sure.

I think that we have different definitions for the word game. I am just talking about telling people what they need and want to hear. Not just about the price, but all the other considerations as well.

In my lines I can get the customers lined up in advance for services but for improvements, we have to be able to deliver within a specified time frame after the proposal. It often happens that a landscape project will get pushed back or off the schedule when a plumbing, roofing, or other essential improvement is required.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Markinthegarden said:


> Davinci, Who is Mike Finley, wise words for sure.


Just an occasional poster to the site. :laughing: His signature just seems approp. on this thread.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...and he likes to wear sombreros :whistling


----------

